# Period Arrived!



## cazandkenny (Jun 9, 2006)

Period Arrived and gutted!  I thought i Ovulated the other week, was hoping i might be Pregnant-Obviously NOT.

One good thing though , periods are improving, usually i am 2-3 week late and this time i was only 2. It hurts too the pains worser than ever.

Anyone else's A/F come and devastated?

Could do with the support and vice verser!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there, sorry to hear AF showed up. I'm in same boat...AF got me this afternoon.

It does sound good that the Clomid is regulating your cycle, and I'm afraid the pain being worse is just one of the many joys of Clomid.

It's great that you ovulated this time. Now you are o-ing, hopefully it will only be a matter of time so give the clomid a few cycles more to work for you.

I'm so p*ssed off about getting my period that I've just decided to shut myself in my bedroom this afternoon and avoiding everyone in the house (friends, lodgers and DH)

I'm so fed up.


----------



## cazandkenny (Jun 9, 2006)

honey bee, me not on Clomid yet!    im going on Clomid 10/10/06-cant wait if i dont get pregnant naturally!

sorry if i didnt mention it , im bit brain dead at the moment!

thanx for ur reply , very appreciated!


What treatment r u on?          sorry to hear ur a/f came too!  its a bugger isnt it- bet its far worser for women who r on treatment and work hard , so hard to get pregnant and still a/f arrives!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry Caz, assumed cos you were on Clomid board that you had already started.

Even better...if you are o-ing every now and then without it, hopefully if it comes to it the Clomid will work a treat.

I've just taken my second round of clomid but only to boost. I o already and they don't really know why we haven't concieved yet. My DH had a variocele removed last year and I've got a bit of endo and a slightly sticky tube, but we've just bee told that that isn't really a convincing explanation as to why it hasn't happened.

I'm going to stay on Clomid until November, then if nothing's happened we hope to start IVF in the new year.

I actually find it easier to cope now I'm having some treatment to help than I did before when we were going au naturelle. It's a bit gutting when you've put up with the side effects all month, only to find it hasn't worked but I guess it's good training for IVF, which must be so testing.

Hope you get a BFP before October, but I think Clomid is pretty successful at getting people to O so there's lots of hope.

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I always build myself up for AF arriving and it still devastates me when it does! I know how you feel hun, I know it's hard but try and put it behind you and concentrate on the cycle ahead ie what you are going to do this month and what changes you will make


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Your so right Sailaice,

Had a momentary   but have bounced back now.
Am going to think     for next time.

We will get there.


----------

